# McDonalds Milk Shake Machines - Broken - A global conspiracy?



## quarterfloun (23 Feb 2006)

Here I was in Dublin Airport after a meeting thinking "I fancy a big mac, fries and a shake". So, acting on my inspired thought I wandered over to the counter and was asked by a polite, rather foxy young foreigner with good english "Can I take your order?" I gave her my order for the above and guess what? The milk shake machine was not working. I do not frequent Fast Food joints very often but throughout my travels worldwide the one thing I have noticed is that the sodding milk shake machine is more often broken than not. Is this a global conspiracy? To add to the situation, whilst foxy girl 1 was assembling my modified order another clone, foxy foreign girl 2, asked could she take my order. I replied "yes, you may take my order - fix the milk shake machine" Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! I really only go to McD's for the shakes.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: McDonalds Milk Shake Machines - Broken - A global conspiricy?*

Look on the bright side — imagine what one of those 'foxy foreign girls' might have slipped into your milkshake...


----------



## quarterfloun (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: McDonalds Milk Shake Machines - Broken - A global conspiricy?*

Can you change the title please - I do not want to be associated with your poor spelling


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: McDonalds Milk Shake Machines - Broken - A global conspiricy?*

_Qué? _


----------



## ajapale (23 Feb 2006)

Sorry QF for the typo. I take it you dont object to my extending the title?

aj


----------



## quinno (23 Feb 2006)

Have you not seen Supersize me? They're bad for you any way....


----------



## redbhoy (23 Feb 2006)

Read the book Fast Food Nation by Eric Schlosser and you'll think twice about drinking those shakes or eating anythign out of the fast food places!
I think theres 57 different chemicals in strawberry milkshakes!


----------



## quarterfloun (23 Feb 2006)

No objection to the extension old bean. Does anybody else notice this phenomenon or is it just me?


----------



## quarterfloun (23 Feb 2006)

I seldom eat in those places as I know their abilites to "not remember" about the milk and grain in their fries. Just somtimes I fancy the idea of a shake for old times sake! I eat out in proper restaurants now. You know the type - one where you are not expected to clean up after yourself.  I don't mean to be snobbish or imply that I am untidy but clearing up after yourself is sooooo wrong. You go to a restaurant , you eat a meal, you  leave. You go to a chip shop,  you eat a meal, you leave but a "Fast Food Restauraunt" you are expected to clean up after yourself. Humbug! These places are feeding stations not restaurants. Still like the skakes with the 57 additives though! Perhaps I should take up smoking - 4000 additives


----------



## ZEGAR (23 Feb 2006)

It's true..

   Our local Mickey D's seems to always have a problem with the Milkshake machine....I think it must be a messy process or maybe it means cleaning out a machine at the end of shift....The coke/fanta/sprite machine is never broken ???


----------



## Humpback (23 Feb 2006)

I definitely concur quarterfloun. Though is it not just an Irish thing. Don't think I've ever succeeded in getting a milkshake in any of the Irish McDonald.

Try Eddie Rockets milkshakes. Expensive, but quite good.


----------



## Bamhan (23 Feb 2006)

I never clean up after myself as I feel they should not be so miserly and employ someone to do the job.
Also bugs me that we have to fill our own petrol now too, used to be quite a little earner for school boys/girls when I was a lass.


----------



## casiopea (23 Feb 2006)

redbhoy said:
			
		

> Read the book Fast Food Nation by Eric Schlosser and you'll think twice about drinking those shakes or eating anythign out of the fast food places!
> I think theres 57 different chemicals in strawberry milkshakes!




I never understood the fuss about fast food nation.  So many people have said, you'll never eat in mc donalds again after reading this. I read it, Id still eat there albeit only rarely but just as much as before that book (like QofF I like the milkshakes even with the 57 chemicals).  I dont think it would take a genius or even just a qualified scientist to work out that for example the chicken mcnuggets are not real good quality chicken. I never ate them for that reason before fast food nation. I just never understood the "shock" reaction that book generated. Did people think it was good wholesome food before?  I think a lot of it was marketing fast food nation generated to boost sales, which in some ways is just as bad as any McD's pitches/marketing around their food.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2006)

casiopea said:
			
		

> I never understood the fuss about fast food nation.  So many people have said, you'll never eat in mc donalds again after reading this.


 Same here. I only read it about a year ago and found it interesting but not that surprising and certainly nothing to panic about. When the hype is stripped away there are some things that we should obviously be concerned and exercise pragmatic caution about but hype, populism, uncritical analyses, disaster/conspiracy theories etc. help sell books and get people chattering.


			
				redbhoy said:
			
		

> Read the book Fast Food Nation by Eric Schlosser and you'll think twice about drinking those shakes or eating anythign out of the fast food places!
> I think theres 57 different chemicals in strawberry milkshakes!


 So what? Chemicals are not necessarily bad. Even those that are "bad" are often innocuous in small doses. It's like the knee jerk reactions against stuff like E numbers and MSG when, in fact, many of these are perfectly safe and people are more likely to suffer ill effects from more significant sources (e.g. obesity, lack of exercise, smoking, excessive drinking or other recreational drug use, casual/promiscuous unprotected sex etc.).


----------



## Purple (23 Feb 2006)

How do you know all my hobbies ClubMan?


----------



## quarterfloun (23 Feb 2006)

Ees are good Ees are good.........


----------



## stuart (23 Feb 2006)

casiopea said:
			
		

> I never understood the fuss about fast food nation. So many people have said, you'll never eat in mc donalds again after reading this.


 
I have to agree with you there. I could not understand why there were law suits in the states taken against MacDonalds for making people fat

Surley everyone knows fried food and sugary drinks contain plenty of calories


----------



## podgerodge (23 Feb 2006)

casiopea said:
			
		

> I dont think it would take a genius or even just a qualified scientist to work out that for example the chicken mcnuggets are not real good quality chicken.



Since a few months ago McDonalds chicken nuggets have been made from 100% chicken breast.  (now the batter that's covering it I can't vouch for!)


----------

